# New, got some ?'s



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

I just wanted to say hello, I'm new (obviously)! I have a couple questions that I read about at Sentra.net. 

btw - I own a 91 Sentra XE.

1. On the performance side: Hotshot exhaust was supposidly going to come out in like March 2001?? And I read that it comes available to the GA16, why is it that everytime they said GA16...they are talking about the B14 model? I mean that's just what it seems. Anyways, I wanted to know where I could get it and how much? (Been looking, just can't find it anywhere!)

2. On the suspension/ride side: I wanted to get some wheels for my car. (Motegi MR-7, Gunmetal to match my car oh so very well) I read on here somewhere that any wheel bigger than 15 affects performance? How? And how bad? As in a couple hp, or one of those types of things where the wheel is too big that it takes longer for all of the differential parts to move in a whole circle that it throws off your speedo reading, etc? I also wanted to drop my car with some adj. Ground Control coil-overs. How low do they go? I don't want to be low-riding, but I want my wheels to look clean into the wheel well. I also heard that rubbing occurs around hard cornering with some coil-overs??

3. Why is the hotshot intake so expensive??? like 220 or somethign like that! Geeeeeez. Anyways, thanks for any help that can be posted and appreciated! Thank you all. And Hello again.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

As for the wheels, anything bigger than stock will change your speedo reading unless you keep the same overall diameter (i.e. the reason for plus sizing) The bigger the wheel the heavier though, and adding weight to a rotating part of the car is generally a bad idea, it will effect your acceleration negatively.


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

oh yeah, one more ?...

Brakes: If I did upgrade brakes, I would do the obvious NX2000...what all would I need? Rotor, caliper, caliper re-postion bracket, lines...for SS lines, which line would I get? NX2000 or Sentra lines? thanks


----------



## Subculture (Apr 30, 2002)

> And I read that it comes available to the GA16, why is it that everytime they said GA16...they are talking about the B14 model?


It will fit the B13 model.



> Anyways, I wanted to know where I could get it and how much? (Been looking, just can't find it anywhere!)


www.hotshot.com



> Why is the hotshot intake so expensive???


They have to recoup their developement costs. Plus they have to make a profit.


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

thanks for all the info. I went to hotshot.com and found nothing on the exhaust! header, intake, I did, but not the exhaust system. and it doesn't say anything about upcoming products/lines of performance applications or anything?? I've been to hotshot before and saw nothing on it...that's why I didn't ask for their website or anything. any other help would be appreciated!


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

Zexel said:


> *thanks for all the info. I went to hotshot.com and found nothing on the exhaust! header, intake, I did, but not the exhaust system. and it doesn't say anything about upcoming products/lines of performance applications or anything?? I've been to hotshot before and saw nothing on it...that's why I didn't ask for their website or anything. any other help would be appreciated! *


That hotshot exhaust was never made. Guess we should remove that March, 2001 reference.  Stromung makes cat back systems for the Sentra, but I don't know if they have applications for a B13 GA16 car.

http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/march02/stromung.shtml


----------



## XtremE (Apr 30, 2002)

Zexel said:


> *thanks for all the info. I went to hotshot.com and found nothing on the exhaust! header, intake, I did, but not the exhaust system. and it doesn't say anything about upcoming products/lines of performance applications or anything?? I've been to hotshot before and saw nothing on it...that's why I didn't ask for their website or anything. any other help would be appreciated! *


just get a 91-94 SER Greddy exhaustm, it will bolt right up to your 1.6 xe, and will give u the best gains since it is 2", perfect size for the 1.6L

as fo rthe intake i bought my for 150+ shipping lol (i was going thru a group buy)

you just got to shop around to find a great deal


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

Xtreme - I just got done reading about the Legal Performance Exhaust post, right after I posted! thanks does anyone have the Greddy Sport exhaust? how do you like it? sound? quality? etc.

Scott - Not too bad of a website for info! thanks man


----------



## XtremE (Apr 30, 2002)

Zexel said:


> *Xtreme - I just got done reading about the Legal Performance Exhaust post, right after I posted! thanks does anyone have the Greddy Sport exhaust? how do you like it? sound? quality? etc.
> 
> Scott - Not too bad of a website for info! thanks man *


from everyone that got greddy bor their 1.6 i only heard positive things


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

Zexel said:


> *Xtreme - I just got done reading about the Legal Performance Exhaust post, right after I posted! thanks does anyone have the Greddy Sport exhaust? how do you like it? sound? quality? etc.
> 
> Scott - Not too bad of a website for info! thanks man *


The exhaust kicks ass, but it's a bit pricy, I got mine used for $350, so it was just perfect for me.


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

The GReddy SP is the best catback made for the B13 2in. pipe smooth throaty sound not very loud, looks awesome and performs great. I to got mine used paid $350 and was in near perfect condition. Shop around online you get one for around $475-$525 new...


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

As far as wheels & tires go 15 inch wheels and some 195/50/15 tires perform and look great on our cars. Anything bigger is strickly for looks...


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

anyone have a pic with Sentra 15's? of course, 15 is a decent upgrade from my 13 hubbies! do they fill the wheel well if a dropped it a little bit? I'll use the search and see if I can find some pics of a Sentra with 15's. thanks!


----------



## XtremE (Apr 30, 2002)

samo's car on 15s

http://liquid2k.com/samo


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

thanks Xtreme.


----------

